# HS724 No spark



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This was working fine yesterday. Now won't start.

Took out plug and no spark. Replaced plug. still no spark. How can I find out if it is the key switch? Would that be the first place to start.

Or the ignition coil? How would I check that out. What else should I check?

thanks.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

most switches just ground out to stor the spark, see if you can disconnect one of the wires from the switch to see if that helps.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

How is your oil level? If the level is good, try pulling the ( I believe the yellow wire) off the low oil sensor and check again for spark. 

Possibly a grounded ignition switch or wire. Pull the ground wire off the ignition coil and check for spark.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ok. thanks.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

easiest think to do would be to pull off the recroil shroud, disconnect the kill wire from the oil and see if you have spark then. its only held on by 4 10mm bolts that are really easy to get at


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

43128 said:


> easiest think to do would be to pull off the recroil shroud, disconnect the kill wire from the oil and see if you have spark then. its only held on by 4 10mm bolts that are really easy to get at



this may sound dumb but if i do this and then have spark, what do i do then.? replace key switch, kill switch or what?

i have little knowledge on electrical problems.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you diagnose the kill switch wiring. doing what i described above eliminates the coil as being bad, so if you get sopark after performing the test i described above you have a wiring issue somewhere on your machine


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree with 43/, Although it could be argued that starting at the easiest part, such as key switch, it's quickest to start disconnecting items until it starts. But Starting at the coil, by disconnecting the kill switch, will verify it's a wiring or switch issue as opposed to the coil or trigger system. The low oil sensors are a common malfunction, starting with low oil, then a bad sensor. If you have the model and serial numbers on the machine, I can look up a wiring diagram and see what else in on that circuit that could kill the spark, as I'm not familiar with that particular machine. Thanx, Jay


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> this may sound dumb but if i do this and then have spark, what do i do then.? replace key switch, kill switch or what?
> 
> i have little knowledge on electrical problems.


If it works with ground wire disconnected, then look for a short along the wire (broken or worn insulation on the wire), making contact with metal engine parts. This short would be between the point you disconnected and the Kill switch or other switch used to kill the engine. If you have an OHM meter/continuity tester you can connect one side to the motor chassis, and touch the other end to each bit of wire in turn. Any one that shows low resistance or beeps indicating continuity from a wire to ground is your culprit.


----------

